

10 apps in 50 days: Launch #1 - sleepdev
http://radio.poetic.ly/

======
karterk
This is definitely a terrific way for learning new stuff (you have now the HN
community watching you). However, don't also forget that for most
applications, their success/failure will be also determined by the spit and
polish applied on them. Don't get carried away over the "quantity", always be
mindful of "quality" too.

Update: I read your intention behind this here:
<http://terrorified.com/?p=786>

Now I better understand your motivation. All the best.

------
kranner
I clicked the link, and the random band-picker picked Eagles for me. So the
line on the top said "I'm in the mood for Eagles videos", and the video
playing under it was Iron Maiden's Where Eagles Dare.

Just the old demo effect, I'm sure.

------
Breefield
I typed in "cats" and got exactly what I expect. Nice job :)

------
grails4life
How is this different than scraping the results of a youtube search and
embedding a result?

~~~
sleepdev
This keeps a playlist of what you liked and uses that to recommend videos,
allowing you to personalize and filter down the videos to only what you are
interested in.

Example: Searching for "haskell" will give you videos about people named
haskell as well as the programming language. After adding a few example videos
to your list, you will get only results related to the programming language.
The idea is to start to combat the incredible amount of noise in search
results: believe it or not, not everyone enjoys rick rolls and gophers.

~~~
grails4life
Ok, that is awesome. You should put some text explaining that somewhere on the
page.

